# Schedule for new pup



## TxTech

In the Monks of New Skete book (art of raising puppy) they provide a sample house-training & feeding schedule for a young puppy:

6:30am - Rise
Walk briefly

7:00am - Feed & offer water
Walk 
Return home & play briefly
Pup stays in crate

Midmorning - Walk
Pup stays w/owner 15 mins
Pup returns to crate

12noon to 1:00pm - Feed 2nd meal & offer water
Walk
Return home & play
Pup returns to crate

Midafternoon - Offer water
Walk
Pup returns to crate

5:00pm - Feed 3rd meal & offer water
Walk 
Let pup play in kitchen while dinner is cooked

7:00pm - Walk briefly
Return home & play
Pup returns to crate

Before bed - Walk
Pup sleeps in crate or on tether in your bedroom
_______________________________________________________
Did you stick to this kind of schedule w/your young puppy? If not, what did you do differently?

Also, obviously this schedule cannot be done by someone who works outside of the home. For the first few days the pup is home and the owner is home with it, yes. But once you return to work, how should the schedule be adjusted?


----------



## Elaine

I always have water available for my puppy except when crated. Some people will restrict it in the evening, but I don't feel that's fair or good for the puppy.

I only crate my puppy at night and whenever I can't directly supervise him. Make sure you can always actually see the puppy at all times when out of the crate or tether him to you so you can always know what he's getting into and watch for signs of having to potty.

I believe in exercising puppies as much as possible without pushing them. A tired puppy, is a good puppy.

I do feed three times a day until about 6 months of age.

You will need to get up at night for a while until the little guy can hold it. Remember his bladder isn't fully developed right away and different puppies can hold it longer than others. When he's up and about while you are home, you will need to let him out OFTEN for the first few weeks until he gets the idea of going potty outside is a good thing and always potty shortly after feeding.

The schedule you have is very simplistic and not very realistic, but it's a start.


----------



## SunCzarina

I don't think following the monks schedule exactly is necessary but it is important to come up with your own routine and stick to it. Dogs love structure.

For example, my pup was always put up for nap around 8:30 and again at 3 pm. He hasn't been sent to his crate for nap since he was about 5 months - now he just lays down after breakfast and again about 3pm because he was conditioned to do it.

I did with hold water from Otto - the first pup I ever had to do that to. Used to keep a gallon jug in the fridge for him so I knew he was getting enough during the day. He was a guzzler so I'd give him small amounts through out the day and none after 10 pm (his last potty was at 11pm)


----------



## KC_Pike

Exactly, the schedule is a sample but not realistic in the real world. As noted you can use that as a guide and over time you will come to your own schedule with the pup. Remember they love/need that structure and starting the habits when they are so young is a great way to go.

An example, the pup is crated for an hour each night at dinner time so the g/f and I can make dinner, eat, clean up, and have some quiet time.


----------



## TxTech

I figured in the real world this schedule would vary on a case by case basis. I just wondered if something to this extent is necessary for more than the pup's first week or so at home? I know that structure is necessary throughout...but after the pup's first week or so when the owner goes back to work, obviously the schedule won't be THIS involved. This schedule has the owner doing pretty much nothing all day except tending to the pup. Again, I understand that's necessary when you first bring him home, but how long was it like that for you?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

HBH,,heck I'm still "tending" to Masi all day long and she's 10 months old !!LMBO! 

I'm kidding,,,but some days it sure feels like it ,,she's an energizer bunny and rather demanding of my time ))

I didn't have a 'strict' schedule with any of my dogs as puppies,,but did have a schedule,,At 8 weeks old,,they are usually out once or twice in the middle of the nite...

Early risers,,out to potty, back in,,7:30 am first meal,,settle in the house for awhile,,(I have the luxury of spending alot of time at home),,supervised of course,,outside for awhile with the other pooches,,afternoons they seem to be ready to settle down for naptime )) out for breaks,,,4pm dinner,,out/in and nite time I am either walking, taking class, outside with the dogs,,whatever..

Last time out is 10 pm (and any other time between 10 and normally 5-6 am) this of course was when they were very young.

I never withhold water..I don't tend to crate them when I am around and supervising. 

Dogs seem to adapt pretty well to a 'feed' schedule and to whatever schedule works for you..


----------



## TxTech

So would you say that bringing home an 8-9 week old puppy is possible for someone who works full time outside of the home? I mean, surely there are several people here who work 8 hours a day and have brought home a puppy...? Obviously I (or hubby) would come home at lunch time to take the pup out to potty and stretch. But this isn't impossible right?

I just feel like our lives will only get busier from here on out (once we start having kids and such) until retirement. And I sure as **** don't want to wait until retirement to get a pup. So we should just do it soon before we have our first baby. I definitely wouldn't want to be at home with a baby AND a puppy! =)


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Holly, gosh no way would I want to be home with a baby and a puppy too!! I'd go NUTS altho I'm sure some do it ! LOL

yes,,I do think working full time and a puppy are "do able"...

When I was working alot,,I always tried to time my vacation with getting a puppy ,,or vice versa ) and try to take atleast a week off..

I hadn't had a puppy in almost 9 years when I got Masi , and thank god 1. I got her in warm weather,,and 2..I WAS TIRED! even tho I was working only 2 days a week !!!

IF I worked full time and got a puppy, this is what I would do,,time my vacation with getting a puppy,,2. IF that's impossible,,I'd look for someone who could do a few weeks at the minimum of coming and letting puppy out..(lunchtime is definately do-able but I always am letting my 8 week olds in and out ) 3. I'd then even pursue puppy daycare /doggie daycare at the appropriate time even if it's only 1-2 days a week so they can burn off some steam..Those doggie daycare places wear a puppy/out !! Tired puppy is a good puppy..))

I do think if your ready to really jump into it,,an 8 week old is certainly able to be done...I had forgotten tho,,just how demanding and time consuming an 8-12 wk old IS!! 

I was definately sleep deprived for atleast 2 months )))


----------



## TxTech

Yeah, I thought about hiring someone to come over and take the pup out during the day when we are at work. 

I know the first month will be stressfull, but I've been waiting for 6 and 1/2 years to get a dog. And now that we will be moving into a bigger place with a yard and are done with school, I just feel like we are more ready to do the puppy thing. If we put it off too long, I'll be wanting to start a family and then we'll have to put it off even longer. 

Maybe I'll get lucky with the job situation and end up with a very flexible job (or maybe even part time)!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

go for it ! good luck in your search,,alotta work yes,,but so rewarding ))


----------



## TxTech

Yeah, breeder search has taken a long time! But I think I might have settled on one. Just need to go visit them.


----------

